# Sb Heavy Ten Info Search



## southshore30 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello and I apologize if this is not appropriate but I'm searching around for info on a lathe I have purchased. I actually placed the deposit and will pay in full when I can get back to extricate from the house and bring home. It's a South bend heavy ten CL 187 ZB which I've found tells me it's a heavy ten with 3 1/2' bed. It's serial number is 13595RKX16. I've tried looking up serial number and only solid thing I can find is that it's definitely a heavy ten and has a quick change gear box. I'm hoping to find more about it but don't have time to send away to grizzly to find more out before I have to go and pick it up. Can anybody help me out? Thank you in advance for any further info!

View attachment 123994


----------



## southshore30 (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks to be a 1968 model


----------



## HMF (Mar 6, 2016)

The date is 4/9/63. 
The attached files will give you some insight into the serial number, especially the excel chronology file.


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 6, 2016)

It is a dandy looking lathe. .Is there much with it?


----------



## southshore30 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you for those links, I'll take a good look through them! It comes with those colletts shown and the South Bend draw bar. There is a four jaw chuck, four tool holders for the quick change tool post and two small cardboard boxes full of misc HSS bits and other cutting bits from what I remember


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 7, 2016)

Get on it quick it looks good.


----------



## southshore30 (Mar 9, 2016)

It's mine. I won't have a chance to pick it up for another week but he has a deposit and we have an agreement. Very much looking foreword to getting it though. It's a one HP 3 phase 220 and he is giving me the phase converter he has been using with it. Would I be better off doing a VFD off 110? I'll have to run 220 to where the lathe will be in my garage if not. I'm not too knowledgable about VFD


----------



## DoogieB (Mar 9, 2016)

With a 1 HP motor you would be better off using a 220V VFD, so run the wire anyway.  I would certainly use the phase converter for free.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 10, 2016)

I would love to get that exact same set up. You truly scored.
More pictures soon i hope.


----------



## Machinehead (Mar 18, 2016)

I have one just like it. Mine is a 1981 10L with 3 1/2' bed and the same cabinet base yours is on. If I remember correctly, the X in the serial number on your indicates it was a 'special'. I do not see a taper attachment or a cam-lock spindle, not sure what other good options they could have come equipped with. Nice heavy 10!


----------

